# Canon T50



## LebeauFamille (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello everyone.   I'm new here and new to Photography.  I recently was given a Canon T50 as a gift for my birthday, the gift was from my grandfather who does not know anything about camers.  I know very little and I was wondering if this is a good camera to start film photography with?   Please give me the good and bad. I welcome all opinions.  Thanks.


----------



## compur (Jan 15, 2014)

The Good: it uses all of the excellent Canon FD lenses
 Not so good: The T-50 has only an auto-exposure mode so no manual control of exposure (shutter speed & aperture) is possible


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 15, 2014)

compur said:


> The Good: it uses all of the excellent Canon FD lenses
> Not so good: The T-50 has only an auto-exposure mode so no manual control of exposure (shutter speed & aperture) is possible



Really? - Does the 50 only have Program AE?.

 Ive got a slightly later T-70 and besides the wide/tele/whatever AE modes, as well as various metering options, you can adjust the shutter speed manually in Tv (Shutter priority) mode (Push mode button above ISO button and use ISO up/down buttons to select on the LCD) etc... - It has features like warning you if the shutter speed is too low, and shake detection, and of course you can set the apature manally on the FD lenses by changing the dial off "A".

If you dont like the 50 but want to use the (GREAT + CHEAP!) FD glassware, try a 70, I love mine. I got a 70, bag, speedlite, 50mm, and 70-150 for under £100.

Ive got a (film) EOS 300 and I must say, I think the T takes better photos.


----------



## compur (Jan 15, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> Really? - Does the 50 only have Program AE?.



Correct.



> Ive got a slightly later T-70 and besides the wide/tele/whatever AE modes, as well as various metering options, you can adjust the shutter speed manually in Tv (Shutter priority) mode (Push mode button above ISO button and use ISO up/down buttons to select on the LCD) etc... - It has features like warning you if the shutter speed is too low, and shake detection, and of course you can set the apature manally on the FD lenses by changing the dial off "A".



Yes, the T70 is a completely different camera that offers multiple modes including manual.

Of course, there are lots of other Canon models that offer multiple modes as well.


----------



## LebeauFamille (Jan 15, 2014)

I love film cameras and canon.   I've been looking at even older cams, what about a canon FTB QL? Or a Canon AE?


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 15, 2014)

Seriously, even in Program AE you can probably get excellent results with the T50. Get familiar with it first in auto, then maybe move onto a 70/90 or an older one? . What glass have you got?


----------



## LebeauFamille (Jan 15, 2014)

Glass?   Like I said I'm new to everything, I've played around for years with phone cameras and now want to get into film.


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 15, 2014)

LebeauFamille said:


> Glass?   Like I said I'm new to everything, I've played around for years with phone cameras and now want to get into film.



Lenses, I mean.

The 50mm is a good fit for the T.


----------



## LebeauFamille (Jan 15, 2014)

20-70mm


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 15, 2014)

LebeauFamille said:


> 20-70mm



Canon?

Youll want something which is goog in low light, if you are shooting ISO 200 film. Use faster 400 film if you want to shoot in low light.

Remember also that you may often need to use a flash when shooting in doors, a speedlite 277T will work - thats what I used, they are inexpensive on ebay.


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 15, 2014)

One thing I will warn - ensure you load the film right! The T winder is fiddly. If the leader is not lined up right with the orange line it will not advance and you will get a blank film.


----------



## LebeauFamille (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for all your advice.  I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## timor (Jan 16, 2014)

LebeauFamille said:


> Glass?   Like I said I'm new to everything, I've played around for years with phone cameras and now want to get into film.


O man, that's a jump. Photography with real photographic materials is a totally different ball game. Some say it's a minefield, if you rush too much... But is doable and very satisfying. It is like mastering horse ride versus car with automatic tranny.
Use your T50, lets hope autoexposure works well, learn film development and if you like it look for T70. Good luck.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I saw a video about using a Canon T but not sure which model on Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide . They do a podcast, and videos on how to load film etc. for beginners. I learned on film so I guess everyone starts somewhere; but then again we didn't have phones with cameras in them to start with! 

The Canon AE seems to be fairly popular and was a reportedly good camera, and the FTB could be a good choice if you want a camera that's all mechanical (that only needs a battery for the meter); I think the FTB uses the FD mount lenses too so any lenses you have or buy for your T50 would work with either an AE or an FTB I think. Later Canons that were autofocus used the EF mount so they wouldn't fit, you'd just need to make sure you're getting the correct lens mount if you eventually get other lenses.

Your Canon should work fine for a first film camera, and you'll have to thank grandfather for starting you in film!


----------



## timor (Jan 17, 2014)

Be little careful with FTb. In own times it was an expensive camera and directed mostly to professional community. This camera maybe built like a tank, but even tank wears down with extensive use. I have three, all with problems, one with busted gears (no cocking), one opens the shutter properly only at 1/30 - 1/125, one low speeds are inaccurate and 1/1000 doesn't open at all. All that signs of overuse. But my lower class TX is working just fine. I still think the best option for a versatile body is T70.


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 17, 2014)

The manuals are available online. Basically, here is how to use, if its like mine:

Load AA batteries in bottom of grip.
Push button on side and slide switch at same time to open back
Dont touch anything inside you shouldnt, its delicate!
load film - pull leader to the orange line - be precice here.
close back
push in slide switch on top, and slide from OFF to PROGRAM
Camera will make some noises, will show "1" in LCD when film loaded.
Set ISO now. There is NO DX coding. Use the "ISO" button and the up/down for this.
Make sure apature ring on lens is on "A"
Compose shot - Focus manually (If its got the split cross-hatched viewfinder I have on mine, its the best I have ever used and really easy)
Press shutter half way
Look in viewfinder for green "P". This is your meter. If its solid, shoot!
Film will advance, here you can tell by noise if you loaded it right or not, with some practice.
When you have finished your roll, push the tiny silver button on the bottom, while sliding the switch, to rewind.
Push BC for battery check btw, they last for ages (9 months and going...)



vintagesnaps said:


> The Canon AE seems to be fairly popular and was a reportedly good  camera, and the FTB could be a good choice if you want a camera that's  all mechanical (that only needs a battery for the meter); I think the  FTB uses the FD mount lenses too so any lenses you have or buy for your  T50 would work with either an AE or an FTB I think. Later Canons that  were autofocus used the EF mount so they wouldn't fit, you'd just need  to make sure you're getting the correct lens mount if you eventually get  other lenses.



FD lenses are very good and very cheap, and very solid. Use E-Bay. So long as it doesnt say "EOS" on the body it will be FD/FL mount. 

Lenses / gear that are good and work with the T[x]0 range:

50mm - Essential! - Get this first, its my main lens! (around 30-40 quid)
35-70 - Very Useful (around 20-30 quid)
If you want a telephoto a 70-150 is inexpensive too (around 40-50 quid)
Speedlite 277T - Looks a bit 1970s but works well, not sure if will work on the t50 but I think so - 20 to 40 quid.
cable releases are about a fiver, if you want to do long exposure night work.



timor said:


> Be little careful with FTb. In own times it was an  expensive camera and directed mostly to professional community. This  camera maybe built like a tank, but even tank wears down with extensive  use. I have three, all with problems, one with busted gears (no  cocking), one opens the shutter properly only at 1/30 - 1/125, one low  speeds are inaccurate and 1/1000 doesn't open at all. All that signs of  overuse. But my lower class TX is working just fine. I still think the  best option for a versatile body is T70.



This. When I got mine, I saw that the "pro" T-90 bodies are built  like tanks but there arent any around any more, they nearly all have the  HELP error due to extensive use, whereas the prosumer models can be  found in near-mint.


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 17, 2014)

Good choice, I have used a Canon AE 1 since it came out in 1976...it traveled all over the world with me, solid, reliable and the battery lasts forever (but if the battery is empty....nothing works anymore). You can find good deals on original FD lenses on Internet as well, the FD 50mm 1. 4 and sometimes 1.2, these will give you very, very sharp pictures. I do not recommend FD _zoom_ lenses though, only the prime ones.  If you enjoy photography and you would like to continue shooting films I would recommend getting a Canon F1 N as they can be used without a battery and they are indestructible (they were used by the US Navy) On Ebay they are relatively expensive however you find them on fairs and sometimes garage sales for a democratic price if you are patient. The Canon A1 is quite good as well...and you find a lot of those for cheap,  but you have to be careful about the canary chirp they tend to get but again, many places available on internet who take care of this for an apple and an Egg. I have found a T90 for a ridiculous price in mint condition, basically it is a Canon EOS 1 with an FD mount, totally electronic but you can do your own AV, TV, depth and others settings and you will love the shutter sound....wasn't called the Tank for nothing I guess. On your question FTB QL or the AE 1 I would say the AE 1 because it is slightly smaller in the hand, lighter and more "modern" but that is my humble opinion. Good luck...don't hesitate to ask questions about the Canon A or F series...I have most of them and love using them


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, If you only ever have 1 lens, make it the 50mm, ive got the 1.8.


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh yes...the FD 50mm 1.8...my faithful companion for years and many, many geographical places. However, these days you can find the 50mm 1.4 for a very friendly price (<&#8364;50). In the past I couldn't afford one. So if you buy one I would recommend the f(1.4), very sharp even wide open.


----------

